# Avocado Tree!



## T33's Torts (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so proud of myself!
Well, we moved out of the last house this February and I took some of the avocados from our beloved tree. I germinated one and put it in water by March and then some dirt and voilÃ¡! 29 inch tree! I love it! Only 9 more years until we have fruit!! Its a beautiful little tree. Its leaves are so big and vibrant. Tomorrow if it doesn't rain, I'll take him (yes I call it him) outside and water HIM and take some more pictures. Its a really nice plant with definite potential to be a really nice tree in a few years. I'm looking forward it!!


----------



## nate.mann (Nov 22, 2013)

thats awesome. good job


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 23, 2013)

Very impressive and something I could never do. So you have just the one or do I see another one in the background?


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 23, 2013)

That is beautiful, yay and congratulations, and cool. But boy, are you a patient soul. It does take long to see fruit with avocado started from seed, from 6 to 9 years I hear. And it may not be the avocado you ate, that you loved, that you sprouted and waited for. But the cool thing is that it might be a new variety if the bee went from here to there and pollinated from one kind to another. 

Hass is the most commercially popular avocado worldwide today. The Hass avocado began as a chance seedling from the 1920's. Grown by AR Wrightout and sold to Rudolph Hass, a postman who lived in La Habra. Hass' children are the ones that noticed how different this avocado was from the then popular Fuerte. He patented the variety in 1935. Hass then did a deal with H.H.Brokaw of Whittier to propagate, and the rest is pretty much history. They sold out time and time again. AR Wrightout, ironically, never intended to sell the seedling, but did. He was a kind of a Johnny Appleseed who planted avocado pits everywhere he could, even on the side of the road and in neighbors' homes, looking for new varieties to sprout and observe ... and he sold the best seedling to another. Go figure.

Sometimes we plant and harvest for ourselves, and sometimes we plant and others get the fruit of our labor. : )


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Avocado Tree!*



BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> That is beautiful, yay and congratulations, and cool. But boy, are you a patient soul. It does take long to see fruit with avocado started from seed, from 6 to 9 years I hear. And it may not be the avocado you ate, that you loved, that you sprouted and waited for. But the cool thing is that it might be a new variety if the bee went from here to there and pollinated from one kind to another.
> 
> Hass is the most commercially popular avocado worldwide today. The Hass avocado began as a chance seedling from the 1920's. Grown by AR Wrightout and sold to Rudolph Hass, a postman who lived in La Habra. Hass' children are the ones that noticed how different this avocado was from the then popular Fuerte. He patented the variety in 1935. Hass then did a deal with H.H.Brokaw of Whittier to propagate, and the rest is pretty much history. They sold out time and time again. AR Wrightout, ironically, never intended to sell the seedling, but did. He was a kind of a Johnny Appleseed who planted avocado pits everywhere he could, even on the side of the road and in neighbors' homes, looking for new varieties to sprout and observe ... and he sold the best seedling to another. Go figure.
> 
> Sometimes we plant and harvest for ourselves, and sometimes we plant and others get the fruit of our labor. : )



Wow! I always learn so much!




Jacqui said:


> Very impressive and something I could never do. So you have just the one or do I see another one in the background?



Nah. I only planted one, not expecting it to grow. The other plants are various herbs and an old bamboo that a neighbor gave us a few Christmases ago


----------



## AnnV (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, yours is gorgeous! My sister, in FL, was given a home grown sapling probably that size and got fruit this year. Lots and lots. I think hers is only 6 or 7 years old. It is way taller than her one story roof. 
I am trying to start one of hers but no luck as yet. Its a Lula.
I did start a little one this summer. It is in my garden window. We are moving to FL some day and it is coming with me.
If it makes it. I have some bugs gnawing on it. Plus I caught my cats chewing the leaves. It is repotted now and a little bigger. I have no idea what kind but it is from a Florida variety.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok, Tiffany, you can put down the white flag now!

That's a pretty healthy-looking seedling. Ya done good, kid! And judging from the background in the first picture, you may just have a pretty green thumb, huh? I've started avocado seeds before but because they can't be planted outside here due to the frost in the winter, the plant never makes if more than a few months. Mine never do well indoors.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Avocado Tree!*



AnnV said:


> Wow, yours is gorgeous! My sister, in FL, was given a home grown sapling probably that size and got fruit this year. Lots and lots. I think hers is only 6 or 7 years old. It is way taller than her one story roof.
> I am trying to start one of hers but no luck as yet. Its a Lula.
> I did start a little one this summer. It is in my garden window. We are moving to FL some day and it is coming with me.
> If it makes it. I have some bugs gnawing on it. Plus I caught my cats chewing the leaves. It is repotted now and a little bigger. I have no idea what kind but it is from a Florida variety.



It looks awesome! Just put a butter fly net over it! It'll be fine 




Yvonne G said:


> Ok, Tiffany, you can put down the white flag now!
> 
> That's a pretty healthy-looking seedling. Ya done good, kid! And judging from the background in the first picture, you may just have a pretty green thumb, huh? I've started avocado seeds before but because they can't be planted outside here due to the frost in the winter, the plant never makes if more than a few months. Mine never do well indoors.



 I'm glad you took my comment in a friendly mannor. I do grow a fair amount of plants  I have lots of roses and other flowers but 75% if my yard is devoted to tort- friendly plants. Mine is staying indoors until next spring, then he goes outside! I'm not looking forward to it. He's a 'city' plant, that stays inside.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 23, 2013)

Not saying your old, or a man, but I have always liked this saying and it sorta fit.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 23, 2013)

WOW!! Your tree is WONDERFUL!! You did great!  I too a screenshot of one of the leaves with water droplets on it and am using it for my iPhone wallpaper: Thanks!!!


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Avocado Tree!*



Jacqui said:


> Not saying your old, or a man, but I have always liked this saying and it sorta fit.



Haha. Its a nice saying, and no, I'm not old (I'm in denial jk), and not a man. 




Moozillion said:


> WOW!! Your tree is WONDERFUL!! You did great!  I too a screenshot of one of the leaves with water droplets on it and am using it for my iPhone wallpaper: Thanks!!!



 Thank you so much! I was being "artistic"


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 23, 2013)

Love trees, of all kinds. Especially yummy avocado ones! Love that quote Jacqui. 
And this Chinese proverb: Who thought of me twenty years ago that I may enjoy the shade of this tree today?
Plant on! : )


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 23, 2013)

Moozillion, these are clearer.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 23, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> And this Chinese proverb: Who thought of me twenty years ago that I may enjoy the shade of this tree today?
> Plant on! : )



I like that one, but do not ever remember reading it before.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Avocado Tree!*



Jacqui said:


> BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:
> 
> 
> > And this Chinese proverb: Who thought of me twenty years ago that I may enjoy the shade of this tree today?
> ...



It is nice


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks!




BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Love trees, of all kinds. Especially yummy avocado ones! Love that quote Jacqui.
> And this Chinese proverb: Who thought of me twenty years ago that I may enjoy the shade of this tree today?
> Plant on! : )



Love this quote!!!


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Nov 23, 2013)

You should transplant him to at least a 5 gallon container 



BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Love trees, of all kinds. Especially yummy avocado ones! Love that quote Jacqui.
> And this Chinese proverb: Who thought of me twenty years ago that I may enjoy the shade of this tree today?
> Plant on! : )



I love "trees" as well


----------



## AnnV (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Avocado Tree!*



tffnytorts said:


> AnnV said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, yours is gorgeous! My sister, in FL, was given a home grown sapling probably that size and got fruit this year. Lots and lots. I think hers is only 6 or 7 years old. It is way taller than her one story roof.
> ...





OMG! A butterfly net! Thanks for the idea. I would never have thought of that!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 23, 2013)

tffnytorts, I wanted to ask you, what type of avocado is this seedling from? do you know?


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RE: Avocado Tree!*



BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> tffnytorts, I wanted to ask you, what type of avocado is this seedling from? do you know?



Ummm.... Well I'm not sure. I grew up in that last house, and the giant tree has always been there. Its not the dark bumpy kind.. its light green. Very pretty avocados.... I'll do some research after I get home 




DevilsLettuce said:


> You should transplant him to at least a 5 gallon container
> 
> I plan on transplanting him into a 8.5 gall in March
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 24, 2013)

Your tree looks awesome. I have a five foot one that I started about a year ago. I had no idea it took so long for them to bear fruit.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: RE: Avocado Tree!*



Kerryann said:


> Your tree looks awesome. I have a five foot one that I started about a year ago. I had no idea it took so long for them to bear fruit.



Thanks! Do you have pictures?


----------



## AnnV (Dec 4, 2013)

I am SO excited... My Lula seed FINALLY sprouted a root. Yay!!!! I was about to give up on it.
My sister just ate her last avocado off the tree that this one came from. She had a bumper crop this year. 
And I misspoke when I said her tree was 6 years old (in my previous post). I asked and she said it is only 3 years old. Our sister in law gave her the sapling that I think her mother started. It only produced few avocados last year when it was 2, but they did not make it to maturity or something got to them. Not sure if FL avocado trees mature differently than CA ones. But she did baby it and fertilize, etc.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: RE: Avocado Tree!*



AnnV said:


> I am SO excited... My Lula seed FINALLY sprouted a root. Yay!!!! I was about to give up on it.
> My sister just ate her last avocado off the tree that this one came from. She had a bumper crop this year.
> And I misspoke when I said her tree was 6 years old (in my previous post). I asked and she said it is only 3 years old. Our sister in law gave her the sapling that I think her mother started. It only produced few avocados last year when it was 2, but they did not make it to maturity or something got to them. Not sure if FL avocado trees mature differently than CA ones. But she did baby it and fertilize, etc.



Awesome!! I'm waiting on my new babies.


----------



## T33's Torts (May 29, 2014)

It seems I've neglected this thread. 
So its only right I update, right? 
This tree-ling (yeah yeah. "Baby tree") is already (!!!) A good 55 inches (4'8"). With the latest pot, its towers over me (I'm around 5'2" ).


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2014)

***Yvonne talks aside to whoever is listening - I sure wish Tiff wouldn't post while laying down. I get so tired of looking at sideways pictures!***


----------



## T33's Torts (May 29, 2014)

No Yvonne, you don't understand! I assume with all your mod duties (haha- I said duties) you've been looking at the forum for a while now. 
I'm simply giving you the opportunity to stretch your neck.


----------

